
More real than Battlefield: soldier's headcam during firefight in Afghanistan - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/experience-a-firefight-in-afghanistan-through-a-soldiers-headcam-20120317/
======
dougb
I'm definitely naive about this stuff, but there are a few things that
surprised me while watching this video. I'm amazed by how much ammo they waste
just shooting blindly. Guys are just sticking their guns over the wall and
pulling the trigger, not even seeing what they are shooting at. Its no
surprise that the guy is worried that he only has 300 left toward the end of
the video.

I'm also surprised that they don't have a periscope to safely see over the
wall.

I guess stuff like this,
[http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/FutureTech/story?id=97778&#...</a> is really
just far out research.

------
spobo
I feel that they should not be allowed to publish this. They shouldn't even be
filming this sort of stuff unless it is used internally to optimize tactics.
And apparently it's a channel on youtube ... great :/

